# Setting up 75 gallon american cichlid tank!



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

I jus recently sold my 55 and bought me a nice 75 gallon tank with wood stand 
And 2 Marineland Emperor 400 power filters for 100$ off craigslist :thumb: 
I plan to set this up with ca/sa cichlids ... Open for a stocking list.. 
Was thinking 
1 Jack Dempsey male
2 convicts male n female
Maybe 5 dither fish

Will keep updating!!

Here the pic off craigslist:









First i gave the tank a good deep clean









Next step clean and seperate rocks from sand...dont know what substrate i should go with..any thoughts?


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's a pic of the gravel substrate that came with it..I'm thinkin this or some regular play sand.. Thoughts?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Definitely go with pool filter sand or some other sort of sand. It is much easier to clean because all of the crud stays on top.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

A pair of Convicts will breed. Again and again. They will attack anything that gets near them. I lost a lot of fish to my pair when I had a 75 gallon. Cool fish but very aggressive when mating. Maybe consider a pair of males? For sure, go with sand.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

+1 on the sand and +1 on the two male cons. They breed like rabbits...or, better yet, guppies. Maybe consider firemouths or texas cichlid instead.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

I live in az so and there's not too many legit freshwater pet stores here..some firemouths would be nice if i could find any..

So i got some bacteria and water from the guy i bought the tank from .. Hopefully this will speed up the cycle









Cleaned out my penguin bio wheel 350 filters what I thought was emperor power filters 
And a nice slate rock I want to put in


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Any other suggestions on what to put with a jack dempsey?? I dont want my tank to be too boring


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just added a couple to rocks and the sand so it's still cloudy . I'll post a better pic when it clears up...
I know the tank is pretty bare but I'm not finished .. Still want to add a background, maybe a few live plants and some driftwood


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ya, you'll need a lot more rocks for mbuna. Also, I would not use driftwood as it can actually lower your ph and mbuna prefer a higher ph.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wasn't planning on putting mbuna..I'm setting this up as a CA/SA tank


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Are you going to do a background so that the wires don't show?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

cityboy415 said:


> Any other suggestions on what to put with a jack dempsey?? I dont want my tank to be too boring


Probably best to check out and post this question in the Central American section of the forum. Depending on the fish, you should be able to add 1-2 more fish plus dithers. Do you have the JD now? Was he the lone occupant in the 55?


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Austinite said:


> Are you going to do a background so that the wires don't show?


Yes im planning on putting a black background


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> cityboy415 said:
> 
> 
> > Any other suggestions on what to put with a jack dempsey?? I dont want my tank to be too boring
> ...


No I'm starting new. I will probably buy the jd at an inch an a half, maybe 2 firemouths or a GT and a convict/firemouth all around the same size. As for te dithers, I was thinking some giant danios or silver dollars.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

cityboy415 said:


> Wasn't planning on putting mbuna..I'm setting this up as a CA/SA tank


Sorry, forgot.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

So today i added a firemouth , and a convict. Thinkjng about adding a EBJD and a few swordfish maybe giant danios. 
Also I bought a amazon sword plant, will this be ate or uprooted? If so what other plants should i look into?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are your water readings? I think you're rushing with adding fish so quickly.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Haven't checked it lately . The reason why I added fish so quick is because i seeded my new tank with bacteria from his tank. Soaked my new filters in his tank water and even used the same from his tank.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Simply soaking your filter media in an established tank won't do much (unless the filter was actually running in the established tank for a decent amount of time -- a week plus++). How long did you do this for? The best way to quickly "cycle" a new tank is to use some of the existing filter media from the already established tank.

I'd suggest keeping a close eye on your water parameters (ammonia and nitrite) over the next few weeks.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> Simply soaking your filter media in an established tank won't do much (unless the filter was actually running in the established tank for a decent amount of time -- a week plus++). How long did you do this for? The best way to quickly "cycle" a new tank is to use some of the existing filter media from the already established tank.
> 
> I'd suggest keeping a close eye on your water parameters (ammonia and nitrite) over the next few weeks.


Well when he emptied the tank i put my two new filters in a big bucket with his water along with his old filters. After i filled the tank i cycled it a few days wih his old filters. The day i purchased fish i replaced his filters with mine.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

CjCichlid said:


> I'd suggest keeping a close eye on your water parameters (ammonia and nitrite) over the next few weeks.


Based on the steps you've taken, I would start doing this now. Get an API liquid test kit and check the ammonia and nitrite readings. If they're anything but 0, your tank is not cycled.

Post back what the readings tell you and you can get some guidance with how to get through this phase if you need it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Unless you used the media from the old filters your tank is not cycled.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, it sounds like your tank is not cycled.

Definitely test your water daily for the next couple weeks or so -- better yet, until your ammonia and nitrite readings are consistently reading 0. I'd also suggest that you do not add any more fish until that happens, as that will only increase your bioload.

There are a few products that help quicken the cycle process; you may want to look into them.

Other than that, your tank looks good! :thumb: Are you planning on adding a background? A black or blue background does wonders to the overall look of a tank.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

zimmy said:


> CjCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > I'd suggest keeping a close eye on your water parameters (ammonia and nitrite) over the next few weeks.
> ...


Really? Where would I be able to get the cheapest test kit?


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> Yeah, it sounds like your tank is not cycled.
> 
> Definitely test your water daily for the next couple weeks or so -- better yet, until your ammonia and nitrite readings are consistently reading 0. I'd also suggest that you do not add any more fish until that happens, as that will only increase your bioload.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of doing a black background with construction paper.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

API makes a freshwater master kit. Available at most stores for under $30. It's a must have. You need to be able to test your water at the drop of a hat.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have just tested the water and it seems ok

ph - 7.0
ammonium - 0
nitrite - 0.1
nitrate - 5


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

cityboy415 said:


> I have just tested the water and it seems ok
> 
> ph - 7.0
> ammonium - 0
> ...


Not quite ok yet. Nitrites should be at 0. That part of a cycle can take the longest time but you seem pretty close. The readings could still go up though. I'd do daily water changes (30-40%) and add Prime (it's supposed to detoxify the nitrates). Also, add a powerhead or point your filter outtake up to the water surface to maximize oxygenation. I would hold off on feeding also to minimize waste (the fish can go several days to a week without eating).

Did you use the API liquid test kit or some other method to get your readings?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

+1.. Good suggestions from zimmy. Definitely continue to keep an eye on your water parameters over the next week or so..


----------

